# Opinions on DC unit



## cambriahouse (Feb 10, 2013)

This unit has been on CL for about a week:

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/tls/4322452478.html

If I could bargain down the price, would it be worth it?

According to Cincinnati Fan, this unit is rated at 450 CFM.

Steve


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly what you expect from it, but it isn't going to move very much air, I see it as a complete waste of money (no matter the amount)....but that's based on what I would want it to do.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

1/2hp= pass on it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That looks like a collector for metallic dust*

The steel drum is what gives it away for me. 
I don't think a 1/2HP unit will work.

I have a Dust Boy wood dust collector, long ago gone out of business. It has a 2 HP motor and an aluminum housing similar to that one. 
Here's an article showing that and various other types of collectors as well:
http://www.dust-control.us/dust_control-one-man.html


----------

